# Kitchen essentials



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Reading Judy Kings most excellent book on living in Chapala as xpats advised. She advises bringing all kitchen gadgets/ electrical appliances. That will be really expensive shipping lol. With all your combined knowledge what do I have here I can't get in Mexico? I love my cast iron pans / griddles, my food processor and my kitchen aid mixer can I get all those there? Gadgets ? Ricer, biscuit cutters, etc? Thanks !


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most electronics for the kitchen are not more expensive. Cast iron is hard to find. Never seen a small coffee grinder that you can use for herbs


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Given the weight, cast iron would be hard to take with you unless you're driving down. I've seen cast iron in Mexico, and there is a reasonable selection on Amazon.com.mx:

https://www.amazon.com.mx/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_6?__mk_es_MX=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias%3Dkitchen&field-keywords=sarten+hierro+fundido&sprefix=sarten%2Cdigital-text%2C159&crid=1GPDKD2V6U5DV&rh=n%3A9482593011%2Ck%3Asarten+hierro+fundido

They also have Kitchen Aid stand mixers, as does Walmart in Mexico (at least on-line - availability in local stores may vary). 

Smaller, lighter weight items can be packed in your suitcase, if flying. We fly back and forth (Toronto to Mexico) a couple of times a year, so I have gradually taken down some of my preferred kitchen gadgets that way.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

No I am flying in with 2 suitcases and temporary to permanent rental ( permanent visa )so thank you for the link . I love my cast iron and I guess I will be doing some seasoning when I get down there . So pretty much everything I need will be cheaper to buy than ship Thanks


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Whatever you do, don't pack a coffee grinder in your carry-on luggage. I was behind some poor woman in the Vancouver airport security check, who had her nice new Braun coffee grinder confiscated because of the blades. Obviously they thought she was likely to hijack the plane with that.


----------

